# Plexiglass "Bottom" Amps



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Explain the advantage of a plexiglass cover on the mounting side of an amp? Don't get me wrong; I dig a beautiful amp on display. I emphasize beautiful because some are plain ugly. However, that can be accomplished with a plexiglass top cover. 

There is only one scenario I can think of where an amp like this old PPI is going to be on display and that is if you have a see-through amp rack. That's something I have never used, nor do I believe I ever would. I much prefer to use MDF for that. But maybe I'm missing something obvious?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Well plexiglass is somewhat of an insulator so instead of some of the heat going out the bottom, it will only be able to go out the top and sides. So just from that standpoint, I’d want a metal bottom to remove heat as much as possible. But then mounting to carpet or MDF, the bottom of the amp will be insulated too so there isn’t much difference. So in most cases, there is no difference once in actual use.

So then my thought goes to why. The main thing I can think of is sales as audiophiles like pretty equipment and there might possibly be an opportunity to mount it so the guts can be shown. If a pretty plexiglass window sells more amps then I guess it is an effective idea.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dgage said:


> Well plexiglass is somewhat of an insulator so instead of some of the heat going out the bottom, it will only be able to go out the top and sides. So just from that standpoint, I’d want a metal bottom to remove heat as much as possible. But then mounting to carpet or MDF, the bottom of the amp will be insulated too so there isn’t much difference. So in most cases, there is no difference once in actual use.
> 
> So then my thought goes to why. The main thing I can think of is sales as audiophiles like pretty equipment and there might possibly be an opportunity to mount it so the guts can be shown. If a pretty plexiglass window sells more amps then I guess it is an effective idea.


The bottoms usually have nothing to do with absorbing heat. It's usually a flimsy piece of steel just to cover the bottom. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

I appreciate the responses gents; you're never too old to learn so thank you! Quick off-topic question. How do you attach several pictures to a post so that the viewer can simply click left and right instead of having to close each picture and open the next?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks Skizr. Good point on the thin metal not moving heat much at all. 

I was thinking of one other potential advantage to a plexiglass bottom and that is quality, or more accurately_, _potential quality. To show the bottom, you’d assume a certain build quality and consistency is needed so that the customer isn’t seeing crap build quality. Now it could be a pretty design that isn’t necessarily good but assuming the design is good, you’d have to assume that the company showing off their amps would have to have some confidence in the build quality or their attempt to gain sales could actually cost sales if the customer sees bad quality.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I actually made this recently for a friend and is a service i now offer at the shop..


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

The Italian said:


> How do you attach several pictures to a post so that the viewer can simply click left and right instead of having to close each picture and open the next?


I just insert multiple pictures via the paperclip icon.


----------



## Arledge77 (Mar 15, 2017)

My crossfire amp has custom plexiglass bottom










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> I actually made this recently for a friend and is a service i now offer at the shop..


That's very nice looking! But I'm not sure what I'm looking at exactly. Did you make the box and put amps inside? Thanks


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

dgage said:


> I just insert multiple pictures via the paperclip icon.


I've tried doing that. Will it work on Android or just using a computer?


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Arledge77 said:


> My crossfire amp has custom plexiglass bottom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bottom?


----------



## Arledge77 (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes, a company called lange audio fabrication made it. They have them available for many amps on the website. They are more vented than the factory bottom plate too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

The Italian said:


> That's very nice looking! But I'm not sure what I'm looking at exactly. Did you make the box and put amps inside? Thanks


Its exactly what the title of the thread is.. acrylic cover for the bottom of the amp. Amp is then mounted upside down

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Arledge77 said:


> Yes, a company called lange audio fabrication made it. They have them available for many amps on the website. They are more vented than the factory bottom plate too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm only asking because it looks like the top.


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> Its exactly what the title of the thread is.. acrylic cover for the bottom of the amp. Amp is then mounted upside down
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Hmm, okay. I actually like what you've done and even looked at your website. But I'm not getting the point of mounting an amp upside down. Can you share a picture of one of the amps you've used (both top and bottom? Maybe I'm missing something as I said. Are some amps more attractive when viewed from the bottom? I have nothing against it if that's the case and I'm not trying to be a jerk. Simply trying to understand.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

The Italian said:


> Hmm, okay. I actually like what you've done and even looked at your website. But I'm not getting the point of mounting an amp upside down. Can you share a picture of one of the amps you've used (both top and bottom? Maybe I'm missing something as I said. Are some amps more attractive when viewed from the bottom? I have nothing against it if that's the case and I'm not trying to be a jerk. Simply trying to understand.


It's just cosmetic. The amp with the engraved acrylic is gray and the other is black/copper. Didnt match so we did this. Speaking of our website, I've been up until 4am every night getting our new one ready. Our current one is just a home page lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> It's just cosmetic. The amp with the engraved acrylic is gray and the other is black/copper. Didnt match so we did this. Speaking of our website, I've been up until 4am every night getting our new one ready. Our current one is just a home page lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I wish you great success with your business my friend! The pictures look great. Is there ventilation in the box?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

The Italian said:


> I've tried doing that. Will it work on Android or just using a computer?


Don’t have Android but it works well for me on a computer or iPad.


----------



## Arledge77 (Mar 15, 2017)

If you use tapatalk app it lets you add multiple pics very easily


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

This started back in the day and I'm glad that people are still doing it. It provides no thermal advantages but amp guts are sexy... or should I say "acquired taste".


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback fellas! Based on some of the responses, I need to clarify my original question. 

I understand the appeal of plexiglass covers on the "TOP" of an amp. What I am asking is why some manufacturers put plexiglass on the "BOTTOM". 

The only way I can see that serving any purpose is to mount amps upside down. The mounting plates, tabs, or whatever you want to call them are on the bottom. So even if you make a plexiglass amp rack, you have to run long screws, which seems less than ideal or jerry-rig something else.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

The Italian said:


> Thanks for the feedback fellas! Based on some of the responses, I need to clarify my original question.
> 
> I understand the appeal of plexiglass covers on the "TOP" of an amp. What I am asking is why some manufacturers put plexiglass on the "BOTTOM".
> 
> The only way I can see that serving any purpose is to mount amps upside down. The mounting plates, tabs, or whatever you want to call them are on the bottom. So even if you make a plexiglass amp rack, you have to run long screws, which seems less than ideal or jerry-rig something else.


none of those photos are on the top. you cannot remove the top of most amps as the boards are typically mounted upside down, making the bottom removable. It just gives some styling to it. Not sure why that so hard to understand..


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> none of those photos are on the top. you cannot remove the top of most amps as the boards are typically mounted upside down, making the bottom removable. It just gives some styling to it. Not sure why that so hard to understand..


This, as I already stated. Not sure what's so difficult to understand.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

The Italian said:


> This, as I already stated. Not sure what's so difficult to understand.
> View attachment 263544


Make some standoffs or L brackets. Easy peasy

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

The Italian said:


> Thanks for the feedback fellas! Based on some of the responses, I need to clarify my original question.
> 
> I understand the appeal of plexiglass covers on the "TOP" of an amp. What I am asking is why some manufacturers put plexiglass on the "BOTTOM".
> 
> The only way I can see that serving any purpose is to mount amps upside down. The mounting plates, tabs, or whatever you want to call them are on the bottom. So even if you make a plexiglass amp rack, you have to run long screws, which seems less than ideal or jerry-rig something else.


because as skizer said, most of the time the "top" of the amp is where the board is located, so you can't put plexi over it...
so some put plexi on the bottom so that you can see the board. personally, i like the amp guts, especially if it is a high quality or beastly amp.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Make some standoffs or L brackets. Easy peasy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Some people do like making stuff hard I find


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> Make some standoffs or L brackets. Easy peasy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Okay, I can see that we're on a different page and it's all good. I don't expect to have to jerry-rig a product the minute I take it out of the box. You are free to make that choice as am I to buy an amp that doesn't require any modifications right from the get go. It doesn't have to be one or the other in my opinion.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

The Italian said:


> Okay, I can see that we're on a different page and it's all good. I don't expect to have to jerry-rig a product the minute I take it out of the box. You are free to make that choice as am I to buy an amp that doesn't require any modifications right from the get go. It doesn't have to be one or the other in my opinion.


What's so Jerry rigged about a threaded standoff? Lol 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

As I already said, we're on a different page and that's fine. Why can't you leave well enough alone? Are you one of those people who has to have the last word? Go ahead, feel free.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

The Italian said:


> As I already said, we're on a different page and that's fine. Why can't you leave well enough alone? Are you one of those people who has to have the last word? Go ahead, feel free.





I deleted your pics from your reply to not clutter the thread. But yeah, see my reply from above..



SkizeR said:


> you cannot remove the top of *most *amps as the boards are *typically *mounted upside down, making the bottom removable. It just gives some styling to it. Not sure why that so hard to understand..



Some amps have the top removable, and some even come with acrylic tops like you linked. But most make the bottom removable. I think I have 2 amps in the shop where the top is removable and both are ones pictured in your reply, while I have maybe 15-20 that the bottoms are removable. Im not sure how we are on a different page though. Just trying to explain this to you since you don't seem to understand the styling options that some brands either offer, or some people make themselves as well as how to secure them to the car. Heres how you could mount em.. McMaster-Carr


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Okay. 👌


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

So just for clarity; am I not allowed to post pictures on my own thread? Just want to know the "rules". Thanks


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Maybe you meant you removed them from the message you quoted... Like I said, I'm trying to follow the rules since I really like this forum.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

lol... i just removed em from when I quoted it just so it wont clutter the thread


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Gotcha, thanks. That makes perfect sense!


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I think the simple answer for the plexiglass is that there are A LOT of amplifiers on the market and it is another way to stand out. There’s definitely not a performance reason for it. And as Skizer said, most amps are designed with the circuit board mounted to the top to dissipate heat. And the top needs to be specially designed for the amp to have the top made of plexiglass. The bottom is a simple marketing decision to have the bottom made of plexiglass.


----------

